# Lüfter von GTX 560 Ti wechseln ?



## Sinsai (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


ich habe mal eine frage?! wenn man den Lüfter von einer EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB wechseln möchte, was muss ich da für einen Kaufen der sehr leise ist und gut kühlt ?


gruß


----------



## Legends (20. Dezember 2011)

Besorg dir den "Alpenföhn Peter"!
In moment gibts nichts besseres.
 Minimale Lautstärke bei Maximaler Leistung


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist der Lüfter zu laut oder wird die Karte nicht ausreichend gekühlt?

Ist beides nicht in Ordnung, dann reicht ein anderer Lüfter in der Regel nicht. Das Gehäuse was um die Karte gebaut ist, lässt kaum Änderungen zu. Einfach nur ein größerer Lüfter z.B. ginge schon mal gar nicht.
Man müsste auch die ganzen passiven Kühlkörper abnehmen und dann sowas wie von der Firma Prolimatech aufbauen.
Sowas in der Art wie dieses hier:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Silent-PC/Silent-VGA-Kuehler/Prolimatech-MK-13-Multi-VGA-Cooler-Apache-Edition::13769.html
Ob du das Geld dafür allerdings ausgeben willst, ist eine andere Sache. Die alte Kühlung von der Grafikkarte runter zu bekommen, ist auch nicht das einfachste auf der Welt. Das erfordert schon etwas Geschick.


----------



## Sinsai (20. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefällt der standard lüfter von der lautstärke nicht...


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut, wie gesagt einfach einen anderen drauf machen, vorallem wenn er größer sein soll, geht wohl bauartbedingt wegen dem Gehäuse schon nicht. Einfach ein gleich großen drauf machen wird nicht viel bringen. 
Du könntest aber, sofern die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind, die Drehzahl reduzieren, dann wird es von alleine schon leiser. Müsste man halt mal ausprobieren. Der Hersteller deiner Karte sollte so ein Programm zum runterladen haben, wo du die automatisch Drehzahlanpassung auf Manuell umstellen kannst. Wenn die Temperaturen unter 90°C bleiben, bei beispielsweise halber Drehzahl des Lüfters, dann reicht das aus.


----------



## Sinsai (20. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du Fan Speed ?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja entweder dieses, oder andere. Gibt ja genug solcher Programme.
Bei meiner Karte von Zotac heisst das z.B. Firestorm.


----------



## Sinsai (20. Dezember 2011)

Also der ist bei mir auf 30 gestellt, muss ich den höher machen ?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2011)

MSI Afterburner tuts auch, sehr gut sogar. Ich persönlich habe im idle ~8-12% Fanspeed bei meiner HD5850. Beim zocken steigt es dann recht schnell an, sodass die Karte kühl genug bleibt. 30 % dauerhaft würde mir das Hirn zermartern.  
Lad dir mal MSI Afterburner und probier rum, was von Lautstärke und Temperaturen passt.


----------



## Sinsai (20. Dezember 2011)

Mal kurz was anderes, kann mir jemand nen vernünftigen Gehäuselüfter empfehlen ? richtig schön leise und gute kühlung...


----------



## bemuehung (20. Dezember 2011)

ich hab im Idle 15% und max. 35% erreicht sie aber kaum meist max. 25-28%

schön leise die zarte 5770 Hawk auf 930/1300 

komischerweise wird sie bei UFO richtig warm , extrem lulz Grafik


> Mal kurz was anderes, kann mir jemand nen vernünftigen Gehäuselüfter empfehlen ? richtig schön leise und gute kühlung...


Grösse(bzw.welches Gehäuse und welche Hardware),hinten/vorn,Preis? richtig gute Kühlung und leise beisst sich immer n bissl  aber Gehäuselüfter brauchst garnich so schnell ändert kaum was an der Temperatur und macht dann nur Lärm


----------



## bemuehung (20. Dezember 2011)

shit Doppelpost


----------

